# women in MMA



## JadeDragon3 (Jul 23, 2008)

what is everyones thought about women fighting in MMA event such as Elite XC, UFC, and other promotions?  I think that its great although Dana White of the UFC thinks its a bad idea and says that you'll never see women in the UFC. If the female fighter is good looking then IMO her being able to fight good makes her even that more hotter. Your thoughts? What can I


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 23, 2008)

I beleive in time we will she it, woman can draw alot better than men do and if they are good looking even better for the men that is. I know of alot of women that can mix it up pretty well.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 23, 2008)

The women fighters in Bodog and Pride were awesome fighters. Anything a man can do in sports, a woman can do, too.


----------



## Steve (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm an admitted hypocrite on this subject.  I'm all for it, in general, as the fighters I know are all very technical, capable women.  The fights are exciting and I'm very happy to see that the MMA fights are now largely professional fights between serious fighters; a far cry from the foxy boxing style/exploitive bouts seen as recently just 3 or 4 years ago.

But I sure would worry about my daughter if they ever chose to do it.  Of course, I'm the overprotective dad who has, literally, told my 11 year daughter she's not allowed to date until she's a blue belt in BJJ.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> But I sure would worry about my daughter if they ever chose to do it.  Of course, I'm the overprotective dad who has, literally, told my 11 year daughter she's not allowed to date until she's a blue belt in BJJ.



Heh, I recently started my daughter in BJJ.

I've worked with Julie Kedzie. In all seriousness, I wouldn't want to face her in the ring. And I'm bigger, heavier, and stronger, with a longer reach. I _could_ win...but I could easily be choked out too.


----------



## thetruth (Jul 24, 2008)

It would be good to see but I can't see it happening in the near future. Just as womens boxing is not taken seriously, womens mma will struggle to take off as *regardless of quality or ability or looks*  a vast majority of the public don't want to see women beating the crap out of each other.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:

P.S.  I'd watch!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 24, 2008)

thetruth said:


> It would be good to see but I can't see it happening in the near future. Just as womens boxing is not taken seriously, womens mma will struggle to take off as *regardless of quality or ability or looks* a vast majority of the public don't want to see women beating the crap out of each other.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:
> ...


 
We've had little problem getting it accepted here but our problem is the scarcity of female fighters, however here's two of ours,Diane Berry is in the black shorts, Lisa Newton is in the pink and black. My claim to fame is Diane wearing my gloves!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 24, 2008)

As with women's boxing, the question will too often be, "yeah, but what does she look like?" As far as women have come in many other areas of life, THIS will sadly take awhile.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Jul 24, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> As with women's boxing, the question will too often be, "yeah, but what does she look like?" As far as women have come in many other areas of life, THIS will sadly take awhile.


 
Okay here is my view on this.....I'm not one to be politcally correct.  I think that way to many people carry political correctness way to far and try to be way to compassionate towards certain ideas and views. I think people should tell it like it is and not candy coat thing because we don't live in a candy coated world.  

If a female fights for money professionally and someone wants to ask what she looks like, I don't see that being a bad thing.  Women drool over male fighters all the time.  Why can't men drool over female fighters or ask what they look like?  Maybe if the femalle fighter look hot it might help draw more of a crowd to watch.  An example is WWE wrestling and the so called Divas.  It's drawing in even more people to watch by having good looking female wrestlers.....besides we all know sex sells.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 24, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Okay here is my view on this.....I'm not one to be politcally correct. I think that way to many people carry political correctness way to far and try to be way to compassionate towards certain ideas and views. I think people should tell it like it is and not candy coat thing because we don't live in a candy coated world.
> 
> If a female fights for money professionally and someone wants to ask what she looks like, I don't see that being a bad thing. *Women drool over* *male fighters all the time.* Why can't men drool over female fighters or ask what they look like? Maybe if the femalle fighter look hot it might help draw more of a crowd to watch. An example is WWE wrestling and the so called Divas. It's drawing in even more people to watch by having good looking female wrestlers.....besides we all know sex sells.


 
No you aren't politically correct actually you're quite offensive.
Women don't drool over fighters all the time, they can appreciate a good looking man but the women I know actually do appreciate the fighting/techniques etc.
Your wording... 'looking hot' is so 1970s and pubescent.
MMA is *NOT* WWE, don't insult our intelligence.
Why don't you go over to the TMA sites and suggest they get good looking women to publicise karate/Judo/TKd comps and see the reaction you get? MMA is a serious sport for those of us who practice it why try and cheapen it?


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Jul 24, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> No you aren't politically correct actually you're quite offensive.
> Women don't drool over fighters all the time, they can appreciate a good looking man but the women I know actually do appreciate the fighting/techniques etc.
> Your wording... 'looking hot' is so 1970s and pubescent.
> MMA is *NOT* WWE, don't insult our intelligence.
> Why don't you go over to the TMA sites and suggest they get good looking women to publicise karate/Judo/TKd comps and see the reaction you get? MMA is a serious sport for those of us who practice it why try and cheapen it?


 
First off I never said WWE is like MMA.  You read to much into what I said. I just merely said that by having good looking women that it brought more viewers in to watch thier shows.  Second of all I said from the start I wasn't PC.  Thats the problem with todays society, everyone is afraid to say anything because it might hurt someone feelings. People need to except the truth on things and get over it.  Thirdly, if the term "hot" is so 70's then whats the "in" term to use?  By the way I was born in 1973 so I wouldn't know what terms were "in" during that time era.  Fourthly, I practice MMA and I know its a serios sport, I never said it wasn't. That being said I still don't think there is anything wrong with having beautiful women that can fight in an organization. And if a woman wants to use her looks to promote herself then thats okay by me.  Your definitely intitled to your oppinion just like am intitled to mine.  And lastly, by having good looking women fighters in my oppinion will NOT cheapen the sport.  If anything it will draw more viewers in.  Check out Felice Herrig.  She is....as you say is so 70's....."HOT".  But what makes her even sexier is she is a hell of a fighter as well. Try googling her and you'll see her fight record and her beauty.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 24, 2008)

More power to them. 

I've seen a couple of fights between females and I think that due to the technical aspect of MMA it can be just as entertaining..... especially the triangle chokes....giggetty-giggetty-gooo...Alllll right!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 24, 2008)

Why bring sex into it at all? We promote shows and do quite nicely as does all but one promotion here without needing to use sex to sell tickets. The one that does use sex and sexy girls doesn't have them as fighters but as ring girls. I just don't see the need on MT to discuss a serious martial art and have to bring sex into it. Of all places we should be able to discuss the merits of MMA and women without getting into cliches.


----------



## Steve (Jul 24, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Why bring sex into it at all? We promote shows and do quite nicely as does all but one promotion here without needing to use sex to sell tickets. The one that does use sex and sexy girls doesn't have them as fighters but as ring girls. I just don't see the need on MT to discuss a serious martial art and have to bring sex into it. Of all places we should be able to discuss the merits of MMA and women without getting into cliches.


Tez, first of all, I totally agree with you, but there is a reality at work here in which looks do count.  I'm not talking about skill; I'm talking about marketing the sport.  While Gina Carano is a skilled martial artist, her looks are largely responsible for her being pushed as the public face of women's MMA.  She's not the best, elite, female MMA'ist.  She's the *best looking*, elite, female MMA'ist.  Ironically, her looks are also a part of why she's not taken as seriously by insiders in the sport, although she does herself no favors by failing to make weight.

The point being that looks are a part of the deal.  Men deal with it, too, but in different ways.  It's ultimately about marketability, and for women, looks are a part of that.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 24, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> Tez, first of all, I totally agree with you, but there is a reality at work here in which looks do count. I'm not talking about skill; I'm talking about marketing the sport. While Gina Carano is a skilled martial artist, her looks are largely responsible for her being pushed as the public face of women's MMA. She's not the best, elite, female MMA'ist. She's the *best looking*, elite, female MMA'ist. Ironically, her looks are also a part of why she's not taken as seriously by insiders in the sport, although she does herself no favors by failing to make weight.
> 
> The point being that looks are a part of the deal. Men deal with it, too, but in different ways. It's ultimately about marketability, and for women, looks are a part of that.


 
True enough but this is a repeat of other threads we've had on here and they start by pointing out what you have but descend into basically a 'cor look at the bust on er' type of thread which is boring and offensive. it would be nice, just for once, to have a discussion of female MMA which didn't involve fighters who  are 'hot', please could we just accept that looks sell and have a proper discussion on women fighters, their techniques, styles, records, fights etc!


----------



## Steve (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm all for it, Tez.  As I said, I'm a huge fan.  The female fighters I know are great.  I was just pointing out that there is a difference between the insider view and the lay view of the subject.  To the casual fan, the crux of the situation whether about men or women, is money and marketability.  Insiders are concerned with skill, talent and heart.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 24, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> I'm all for it, Tez. As I said, I'm a huge fan. The female fighters I know are great. I was just pointing out that there is a difference between the insider view and the lay view of the subject. To the casual fan, the crux of the situation whether about men or women, is money and marketability. Insiders are concerned with skill, talent and heart.


 
I know lol! I was assuming that here on MT we _were_ insiders!

 :soapbox:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 24, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> The women fighters in Bodog and Pride were awesome fighters. Anything a man can do in sports, a woman can do, too.


 
I'm all for a lack of barriers and equality of opportunity but isn't this a little too far down the road of the 'ideal'?  

What I mean by this is that the records speak differently.  

Comparing like for like is one thing, assuming or asserting that 'dissimilar' is the 'same' is quite another.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 24, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Okay here is my view on this.....I'm not one to be politcally correct. I think that way to many people carry political correctness way to far and try to be way to compassionate towards certain ideas and views. I think people should tell it like it is and not candy coat thing because we don't live in a candy coated world.
> 
> If a female fights for money professionally and someone wants to ask what she looks like, I don't see that being a bad thing. Women drool over male fighters all the time. Why can't men drool over female fighters or ask what they look like? Maybe if the femalle fighter look hot it might help draw more of a crowd to watch. An example is WWE wrestling and the so called Divas. It's drawing in even more people to watch by having good looking female wrestlers.....besides we all know sex sells.


 
Yup you're right, sex sells. But the annalogy to the WWE Divas doesn't hold water. Those gals aren't there cuz they can wrestle. They're only there cuz of the way they look. Their wrestling skills don't mean a thing. That's why they have "bra & panties" matches.

MMA is about the skill of the fighters. Looks are secondary.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 25, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I'm all for a lack of barriers and equality of opportunity but isn't this a little too far down the road of the 'ideal'?
> 
> What I mean by this is that the records speak differently.
> 
> Comparing like for like is one thing, assuming or asserting that 'dissimilar' is the 'same' is quite another.




I don't think the current state of female MMA is anywhere near ideal. There are a lot of problems, participation being one of them. However, that seems to be changing as more and more women are training in MMA. Credibility is another, but as stated in a previous post, people who know how to fight will appreciate these women for their skill rather than their good looks.

Hopefully soon there will be more skilled women in professional MMA to equalize those that got an early start. Fight records will begin to better show performance.

I might be confused on your last paragraph Suke, but I'm racking my brain trying to figure out what a woman can/can't do in MMA compared to men. I'm sure a pregnant woman will have the foresight to not enter the ring ;P

All I'm saying is that I see a faster progression and potential for equality when it comes to women in MMA, because the practitioners (from the start) respect the performance over the package.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry, *Nolerama*, I think I misinterpreted what you meant - my 'bad', brought on by late night sluggish synapse firing .


----------

